# LGBTQ and black riders face more rideshare cancellations



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

*LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*

Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.

In order to test their hypothesis, Parker and Jorge Meija, an assistant professor of operations and decision technologies at Indiana University, created an account with multiple rider profiles. The researchers used four pictures to create the profiles: one for a black woman named Keisha or Latoya, one for a black male named Rasheed or Jamal, one for a white female named Emily or Allison and one for a white male named Brad or Greg. At least 92 percent of people perceive Emily, Allison, Brad and Greg as Caucasian names and Keisha, Latoya, Rasheed and Jamal to be black names, according to a 2004 study, which is why the researchers used these names. Parker and Meija also added a rainbow filter on some of the profiles - using the same names and pictures - to denote that a potential passenger was LGBTQ or supported the LGBTQ community.

From early October to mid-November of last year, the researchers ordered rides from a major and unnamed ride-sharing platform in Washington, D.C., at a fixed central Metro stop. Throughout the experiment, they altered the gender, race, rainbow filer and timing of the ride requests. After calling each ride, the researchers waited three minutes to allow a driver to cancel if they no longer wanted to accept a ride - enough time for them to determine the riders' race, gender and perceived sexuality or LGBTQ support. If the driver has not canceled at this point, Parker and Meija would cancel the rides themselves so that the driver could receive compensation in the form of a cancellation fee.

In December 2018, a gay couple in Houston said they were kicked out of an Uber ride after sharing a quick kiss. Then in May of this year, a gay couple in Indianapolis claimed they were booted from a Lyft ride for sharing a "short kiss on the lips." In June, a gay man said a New York City taxi driver told him, "I don't drive gays," and that same month, a lesbian couple claimed they were thrown out of an Uber ride for sharing a "peck." In perhaps the most frightening incident, a gay man last November claimed a Lyft driver in Miami pulled a gun on him after exclaiming, "I want to kill everyone that's gay."

And the discrimination is not only limited to riders; LGBTQ drivers face bias as well. Earlier this month, a transgender woman quit driving for Lyft after an intoxicated passenger allegedly hit her head and told her she was "nothing but a man."

https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc...-rideshare-cancellations-study-finds-n1059571


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This is too bad. I can honestly say I've never declined or cancelled a ride due to a name or appearance of ethnicity or sexual preference. As I've said before, a gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar. 

Having said that, if someone looks or acts dangerous then by all means, cancel no matter what their race or appearance.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Poor me, poor me, pour me another drink.

Everyone needs to grow up !!

I think the study is false, fake news, like everything else.
Keep driving, it’s your vehicle. Do what u want !!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


LGBTQUBER...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lgbtq is welcome in my car. Its normally those "outcast of society" that come to your aid when you make a mistake. Hold your hand instead of push you to the curb.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


I am not questioning the premise of the post but I am questioning the methodology on how they came to their conclusions. Considering regulators have a difficult, if not impossible, time getting proprietary information I cannot imagine how a researcher outside of Uber would get ahold of data that could actually determine whether the hypothesis is correct or not. In other words, it is impossible that Uber would allow that information out especially when they wouldn't have control of the narrative via data manipulation.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> I am not questioning the premise of the post but I am questioning the methodology on how they came to their conclusions. Considering regulators have a difficult, if not impossible, time getting proprietary information I cannot imagine how a researcher outside of Uber would get ahold of data that could actually determine whether the hypothesis is correct or not. In other words, it is impossible that Uber would allow that information out especially when they wouldn't have control of the narrative via data manipulation.


They made their own data by ordering 3200 rides instead of begging Uber for it.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I picked up everybody when I was out there driving, I’m sure there’s drivers that do that but I personally don’t know any.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> I am not questioning the premise of the post but I am questioning the methodology


 Racism and discrimination is real. No study needed. Speaking for San Diego market, majority of the Uber drivers are refugees from 3rd world countries such as Somalia, Sudan, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Afghanistan etc, where LGBT is highly illegal. They don't drive in gay neighborhoods to avoid the problems. And as this message board have shown us, a lot of racist native drivers out there discriminating nonwhite riders.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


The results:
"there was no significant evidence of bias against women riders compared to male riders of both races, both black men and black women were nearly three times more likely to be canceled on than their white peers. Their tests also showed that signaling support for the LGBTQ community with a rainbow filter resulted in the passenger nearly doubling their chance of being canceled on across races."

So there's 50% more discrimination against blacks than gays.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Never understood discrimination. I'm pretty simple I guess, I treat all with respect and as long as they do the same were all good. But I base on individuals. Don't care what race, religion, etc you might be. And gays are my favorite PAX. Usually polite and good conversation or make me laugh my ass off. Nothing like a car full of gay dudes and one busts out: "*****, you better slap my ass harder next time".

Now, if you want picked up at Wal-Mart..... well.... that's another story.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

now we need a study of what group tips the most. maybe there is a correlation?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I think they should reward drivers who have 0% cancellation and 100% ?AR
That would be me ....I don’t want 10$ or 100$ or 500$ or 1000$
I want 100,000$ .... if they can give directors on Uber/lyft board way over 100,000$ for basically passing gas , I deserve 100,000$ or more...
1 million will be better . I get 1,000,000 as compensation, at least 400,000 goes to U/l drivers on this board ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> I think they should reward drivers who have 0% cancellation and 100% ?AR
> That would be me ....I don't want 10$ or 100$ or 500$ or 1000$
> I want 100,000$ .... if they can give directors on Uber/lyft board way over 100,000$ for basically passing gas , I deserve 100,000$ or more...
> 1 million will be better . I get 1,000,000 as compensation, at least 400,000 goes to U/l drivers on this board ?


What's your star rating? 
You accept those pings 20 minutes away? 
Just curious.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

5.0?
Only time I get little distance pick up is first time pax ?
I am testing my trigger speed 
How fast can I accept a ping, .001 pico seconds is my goal 
App not used to that fast acceptance... ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> 5.0?
> Only time I get little distance pick up is first time pax ?
> I am testing my trigger speed
> How fast can I accept a ping, .001 pico seconds is my goal
> App not used to that fast acceptance... ?


Are you friends with @Ian Richard Markham ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Are you friends with @Ian Richard Markham ?


Not friends, but interact with Great Ian on Dallas board
He is super ant doing 40 runs a day ?
I can't come close to it....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

njn said:


> now we need a study of what group tips the most. maybe there is a correlation?


One is the best, and the other one is the worst tipper. That's a fact.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> 5.0?
> Only time I get little distance pick up is first time pax ?
> I am testing my trigger speed
> How fast can I accept a ping, .001 pico seconds is my goal
> App not used to that fast acceptance... ?


You seem like a glass half full person. Dont ever change


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mbd said:


> I get 1,000,000 as compensation, at least 400,000 goes to U/l drivers on this board ?


I look forward to getting my $2.50 !


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Just staying on topic here since @TemptingFate brought me in here... ps Thank you @TemptingFate I like it when people show me new threads. Anyways yes like @mbd i accept everything and cancel nothing so the gays and blacks are in my car all the time and we get along just fine. The secret is to act just like the Rural White Trash ****** that I am and to not dance around racial issues. Just be yourself and use the same words you always use and your candor will be appreciated. Don't talk to them differently just say the same things that you say to your Honky Tonk friends and the blacks and gays will enjoy a moment in the life of a Rural ******.

@mbd is the man and has a majorly positive impact on the DALLAS forum. Me and him and a few others keep it always on the up and up in there. @mbd has the fastest trigger/acceptance finger in the west and that combined with the insane fast 5Ge LTE network we just got in Dallas actually causes an error in the system that can be called nothing but accepting a ping too fast for Uber to keep up. He has the best attitude all around and tells every pax that it is his birthday on that day.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Just staying on topic here since @TemptingFate brought me in here... ps Thank you @TemptingFate I like it when people show me new threads. Anyways yes like @mbd i accept everything and cancel nothing so the gays and blacks are in my car all the time and we get along just fine. The secret is to act just like the Rural White Trash ****** that I am and to not dance around racial issues. Just be yourself and use the same words you always use and your candor will be appreciated. Don't talk to them differently just say the same things that you say to your Honky Tonk friends and the blacks and gays will enjoy a moment in the life of a Rural ******.
> 
> @mbd is the man and has a majorly positive impact on the DALLAS forum. Me and him and a few others keep it always on the up and up in there. @mbd has the fastest trigger/acceptance finger in the west and that combined with the insane fast 5Ge LTE network we just got in Dallas actually causes an error in the system that can be called nothing but accepting a ping too fast for Uber to keep up. He has the best attitude all around and tells every pax that it is his birthday on that day.


I picked up a lady, dropped her near ftp area, HP, she said Melinda Gates is from Dallas and has connections with Ursuline academy ?
She had interactions with Melinda ?
Yes, she tipped ... not Melinda, but the pax
So bill gates surely has a house in HP?
One of these days I will pick up a famous person at .60c ? I am getting very close, I can feel it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> This is too bad. I can honestly say I've never declined or cancelled a ride due to a name or appearance of ethnicity or sexual preference. As I've said before, a gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar.
> 
> Having said that, if someone looks or acts dangerous then by all means, cancel no matter what their race or appearance.


Me either.
I imagine some do.
I never have.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Just staying on topic here since @TemptingFate brought me in here... ps Thank you @TemptingFate I like it when people show me new threads. Anyways yes like @mbd i accept everything and cancel nothing so the gays and blacks are in my car all the time and we get along just fine. The secret is to act just like the Rural White Trash ****** that I am and to not dance around racial issues. Just be yourself and use the same words you always use and your candor will be appreciated. Don't talk to them differently just say the same things that you say to your Honky Tonk friends and the blacks and gays will enjoy a moment in the life of a Rural ******.
> 
> @mbd is the man and has a majorly positive impact on the DALLAS forum. Me and him and a few others keep it always on the up and up in there. @mbd has the fastest trigger/acceptance finger in the west and that combined with the insane fast 5Ge LTE network we just got in Dallas actually causes an error in the system that can be called nothing but accepting a ping too fast for Uber to keep up. He has the best attitude all around and tells every pax that it is his birthday on that day.


You DO KNOW
THEY HAVE " BLACK ********".

For about 200 years . . .


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

The study signaled LGBTQ by doing this to the pax pictures -


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

XPG said:


> LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds


Daaayuuuum! opsies:
Then that would doubly suck for any LGBTQ'r who also happens to be black! *confusion*


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Grokit said:


> The study signaled LGBTQ by doing this to the pax pictures -
> 
> View attachment 362451


The quickest way for a white person to become black is to become LGBT. Now you can fight the power too.

I also like how these articles never state results with Asians or other ethnicities Especially in DC. I think Asians only make up like 3 percent of the population, but there's plenty enough of them and other cultures in DC.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> The quickest way for a white person to become black is to become LGBT. Now you can fight the power too.
> 
> I also like how these articles never state results with Asians or other cultures. Especially in DC. I think Asians only make up like 3 percent of the population, but there's plenty enough of them and other cultures in DC.


I think I'll pass.

You really weren't serious, or were you?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You really weren't serious, or were you?


It was a not so serious response to a not so serious picture.

I edited with something actually serious under it, but yeah.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I take errrbody’s money ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Daaayuuuum! opsies:
> Then that would doubly suck for any LGBTQ'r who also happens to be black! *confusion*


Yeah, but I WILL NOT PICK UP THE IRISH!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Also I imagine they had to do these studies with Lyft as that's the only one with pax/bootleg gram pictures.


On Uber they'd have to profile by name for the blacks or just wait until they come up to the car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Daaayuuuum! opsies:
> Then that would doubly suck for any LGBTQ'r who also happens to be black! *confusion*


The study said there was no added discrimination for black LGBTQ because blacks faced the maximum discrimination.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Daaayuuuum! opsies:
> Then that would doubly suck for any LGBTQ'r who also happens to be black! *confusion*


That's a hard life, comes with longer wait times, unless that person is Magic Johnson's son or something.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

And now you know why uber stopped showing the rider’s name on the ping accept screen.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> And now you know why uber stopped showing the rider's name on the ping accept screen.


Exactly.
And in my market, only about 10% of Lyft pax post a photo to their profile, usually a young narcissistic female doing the selfie-pose in front of a bathroom mirror while pouting those facial butt-hole lips like they're some kind of porno star, except they never look that way in real life when you pick them up in person because they're older & fatter now.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

When a driver accepts a trip, Exactly how does he tell Gay people from the straight community by looking at the profile photo ?? I question this survey immediately. What if the profile photo is of the family dog. Does that make them gay?
Not to mention, the article names 5 problem trips directed toward members of the gay communities. Uber alone does 5.5 BILLION trips per day. Most of those 5 incidents were late night and alcohol is involved. The - so called - study is meaningless.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Let's have happy thoughts. Lighten up, shuffle wat u don't want. They are just going a few blocks anyway. Know wat I'm sayin?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> When a driver accepts a trip, Exactly how does he tell Gay people from the straight community by looking at the profile photo ?? I question this survey immediately. What if the profile photo is of the family dog. Does that make them gay?


My thoughts exactly. I've probably taken dozens of gays. Couldn't tell you which were which until well within the trip. Even then, I was likely wrong 80% of the time if not more.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Are you friends with @Ian Richard Markham ?


Yes. @Ian Richard Markham is my idol, and the undisputed King of Dallas hood.

Are you friends with the Chick in your profile?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

songoku said:


> Yes. @Ian Richard Markham is my idol, and the undisputed King of Dallas hood.
> 
> Are you friends with the Chick in your profile?


She was a friendly one.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

songoku said:


> Impressive snap of her smile. A viral one.
> 
> And her arm...lol


I collect hugs from cute riders like badges.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I collect hugs from cute riders like badges.


How did you ask them to hug you and not being creepy?

Btw, women can do wonder...be careful with your hobby.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Huh?


Let me mansplain for you.
https://literarydevices.net/lady-doth-protest-too-much/


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

songoku said:


> How did you ask them to hug you and not being creepy?
> 
> Btw, women can do wonder...be careful with your hobby.


Thanks for the advice. I'm not worried. Sometimes we just hit it off and they ask to give me a hug. Dashcam captures it. No big deal.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> What's your star rating?
> You accept those pings 20 minutes away?
> Just curious.


-----------------------
Any ping that I get that is 12 min or over is quickly replaced by a pickup close to my current location. As stated several times, Those long trips are Lyfts way of locking up a pax for 2-3 minutes UNTIL a driver breaks free closer to the pax. They are not going to send a message to a pax, " Sorry, we have no drivers close to you. Please stand by until we locate someone." That pax will go to Uber and call a ride. Lyft does not want to lose a customer.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What's the reason for all this sympathy for the freaks ?


I don't care what they do because I'm secure and confident about my identity. They don't threaten me or bother me so why should I be hostile to them?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No joke
> 
> Gays are extremely sexually aggressive, go drive in West Hollywood ca for a Saturday Night, you're gonna need to wear a jockstrap to protect yourself


There is a reason I've never had a want to live on the coasts.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

If someone has a nickname I’m cancelling asap. Sorry I’m not picking up gmoney77


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The only thing Lyft has going for it is the fact that at 2:30 am I can be confident I am stopping in front of the correct female pax that has a display picture that I can see and don't have to worry about being a creep in a car trying to pick up on some random chick standing by the road.

That significantly outweighs the .00001 percent of drivers that decide they don't want to pick up the guy with the rainbow around his display picture.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I usually avoid the major "gay area" clubs as they're usually full of sweaty, fat, and extremely intoxicated gays who don't know they shouldn't put their hands on random people or spout off at the degenerate stuff they do.

I ALWAYS avoid the hood. As I don't want to be some statistic. What is 13 but also 50?

I never, ever fall for the bait and switch woman's name with male pax unless the account holder tells me that I'm taking someone home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rman954 said:


> I usually avoid the major "gay area" clubs as they're usually full of sweaty, fat, and extremely intoxicated gays who don't know they shouldn't put their hands on random people or spout off at the degenerate stuff they do.
> 
> I ALWAYS avoid the hood. As I don't want to be some statistic. What is 13 but also 50?
> 
> I never, ever fall for the bait and switch woman's name with male pax unless the account holder tells me that I'm taking someone home.


Not around here.
These guys must work out 5 days a week .


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Alrighty then. I'm making a few changes to the thread. Discrimination isn't welcome on this site folks.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

This is an old story. Not sure why it is resurfacing when rideshare drivers care most about earnings. It's a distraction.

Take this:

"In December 2018, a gay couple in Houston said they were kicked out of an Uber ride after sharing a quick kiss. Then in May of this year, a gay couple in Indianapolis claimed they were booted from a Lyft ride for sharing a "short kiss on the lips."

The action of these drivers is consistent with policy that we can all be thankful for. Passengers are not allowed to kiss, fondle, finger, violently orgasm, or otherwise even touch each other or us as drivers. This is to create a safety zone for drivers and passengers alike who might be in a shared ride. The drivers did the right thing, yet this is presented in this biased article as bogus examples of discrimination.

Secondly, with Uber specifically the passengers name is not given to the driver until they accept the trip. The folks who did the experiment apparently did not understand this very basic reality so their conclusions are garbage. The reason that people with "ethnic" names are picked up less is that drivers just don't want to drive in high crime areas. Drivers will drop off their last passenger and then GTFO, ignoring subsequent pings.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


This mirrors the results of this UP poll on racial profiling of pax - of course it happens:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/racial-profiling-of-lyft-pax-from-their-photo.344897/


----------



## YNWA7 (Mar 18, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> There is a reason I've never had a want to live on the coasts.


Cuz gays is scary y'all. Pass me more corn. Uh huck.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This mirrors the results of this UP poll on racial profiling of pax - of course it happens:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/racial-profiling-of-lyft-pax-from-their-photo.344897/


They did a whole study on something is already happening. Posts here proved the study. Uber = Racism + Discrimination


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XPG said:


> They did a whole study on something is already happening. Posts here proved the study. Uber = Racism + Discrimination


I think it's simply people, and _all_ people, not Uber or Lyft. It works both ways. If I, a white man, go into a black neighbourhood, the chance of me being racially abused as a "******" / "******" / etc approaches 100% the deeper into the hood I go.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> They made their own data by ordering 3200 rides instead of begging Uber for it.


In multiple cities and times of the day?

OH your just foolin


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I collect hugs from cute riders like badges.


I thought she's your gf. The only hug I got from a pax was 3 years ago during my first year with Uber. She's a 18-22 yrs University student, don't have enough money to buy a cheese burger and fries at McDonalds. So I gave her some, she thanked me and hug at the end of the trip. I was going to ask for her number but the thought paying for everything on the date put me off.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

I'd rather be cancelled on by someone who doesn't like me for some reason than have them pick me up, let someone who is cooler than they are pick me up.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

XPG said:


> a lesbian couple claimed they were thrown out of an Uber ride for sharing a "peck."


Why would you throw out or discriminate lesbians. I don't care if they were making out in the back seat, I just don't tell them I have a dashcam.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think it's simply people, and _all_ people, not Uber or Lyft. It works both ways. If I, a white man, go into a black neighbourhood, the chance of me being racially abused as a "******" / "******" / etc approaches 100% the deeper into the hood I go.


YOU must look SUSPICIOUS !

Some white people need watching.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Lgbtq is welcome in my car. Its normally those "outcast of society" that come to your aid when you make a mistake. Hold your hand instead of push you to the curb.


Here in Atlanta LGBTQ is the norm. Honestly I don't see why people care where others are putting their privates.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> The results:
> "there was no significant evidence of bias against women riders compared to male riders of both races, both black men and black women were nearly three times more likely to be canceled on than their white peers. Their tests also showed that signaling support for the LGBTQ community with a rainbow filter resulted in the passenger nearly doubling their chance of being canceled on across races."
> 
> So there's 50% more discrimination against blacks than gays.


That may be because black people are 50% more likely to not be ready to go after arriving. Thus triggering a shuffle response


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

When I look at a pax, all I see is green! 

Still, people love to dramatize. Just last week I had a young couple who started some heavy kissing and petting in my back seat (mid afternoon) so I said chill out or this ride is over. They did, I dropped them off, we exchanged 1 stars, and that was that. Had it been an LGBTQ couple I would have likely been on the evening news......


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Life isn't always fair . Deal with it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Actions by the pax get them canceled on. Smoking when I show up is a 100% cancel. 

Names, neighborhoods, ratings and time of day creates a formula. If it doesn’t add up I do not pick up. Is it wrong? Probably. Do I care? Not really.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

YNWA7 said:


> Cuz gays is scary y'all. Pass me more corn. Uh huck.


I put out mouse traps as well. Mice don't scare me, just don't like being around the overly aggressive ones.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LGBTQ

Alphabet hijackers. This is just another example of spreading fear and segregating the population. 

We all have to categorized as something according to the media. How about we are Americans?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Have you seen the study of how many black and brown riders cancel because their driver is white?


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

njn said:


> now we need a study of what group tips the most. maybe there is a correlation?


Agreed. Worst.Tippers.Ever!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, certain cohorts of people are problematic. So, stereotypes are not always true, but its the easiest way to avoid difficult customers. And, then factor in religious drivers that do not want gays in their vehicle due to their personal beliefs, and you can see why rider pick up discrimination exists.



TemptingFate said:


> The results:
> "there was no significant evidence of bias against women riders compared to male riders of both races, both black men and black women were nearly three times more likely to be canceled on than their white peers. Their tests also showed that signaling support for the LGBTQ community with a rainbow filter resulted in the passenger nearly doubling their chance of being canceled on across races."
> 
> So there's 50% more discrimination against blacks than gays.


I wonder if the reason for this is that whites are more likely to tip. That has been my experience. Especially older senior white males and females.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

90%+ of drivers in DC are "of color", so this is black drivers discriminating against black passengers.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> 90%+ of drivers in DC are "of color", so this is black drivers discriminating against black passengers.


I think you have a valid point. Certain areas have a greater amount of demographic minorities than other areas. I never had much of a concern here. We don't have a "hood" or gay neighborhoods (?), so my point of view is far different than others that have to deal with those.

The only color I was interested was green. Didn't care who gave it to me, just that they did.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I think you have a valid point. Certain areas have a greater amount of demographic minorities than other areas. I never had much of a concern here. We don't have a "hood" or gay neighborhoods (?), so my point of view is far different than others that have to deal with those.
> 
> The only color I was interested was green. Didn't care who gave it to me, just that they did.


Ive had a couple pax tell me I'm the only white driver they've ever had. At the airport lots, whites are a small minority. DC metro area.



oleole20 said:


> I thought she's your gf. The only hug I got from a pax was 3 years ago during my first year with Uber. She's a 18-22 yrs University student, don't have enough money to buy a cheese burger and fries at McDonalds. So I gave her some, she thanked me and hug at the end of the trip. I was going to ask for her number but the thought paying for everything on the date put me off.


Its kinda creepy that he's using a random pax photo as his avatar with himself cropped out. I get that he's proud of it, which is also kinda creepy.

Dash cams are for security, not for capturing random acts of kindness.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Ive had a couple pax tell me I'm the only white driver they've ever had. At the airport lots, whites are a small minority. DC metro area.


I get a lot of "you're the only English speaking driver we have ever had". Sad.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I also like how these articles never state results with Asians or other ethnicities Especially in DC. I think Asians only make up like 3 percent of the population, but there's plenty enough of them and other cultures in DC.


Yup. This study would be useless in Annandale, where the demographics look like this:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Its kinda creepy that he's using a random pax photo as his avatar with himself cropped out. I get that he's proud of it, which is also kinda creepy.
> 
> Dash cams are for security, not for capturing random acts of kindness.


Don't worry @OldBay , you will never face the problem of women liking you.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> View attachment 362604


Hey i know that guy


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

its sad that this happens, but where I live at blacks are responsible for the majority of the crime. I've had a couple rides where I've picked up blacks and I was very nervous. another thing I will admit is that I wont pick up in mostly black neighborhoods because uber drivers have been robbed and killed in the black parts of town.it only happens in the black parts of town. it doesn't happen anywhere else. the way black people act when you look at the news just reinforces my argument. there was a guy who got sucker punched and died at a local fair by my house by 2 blacks. it was all over a dollar. just look at the way they act, and they wonder why their race gets marginalized everywhere they go. look at their culture, look at their behavior, its just wrong. I can see why blacks get more cancellation rates more then any other race. for people responding saying this is racist, oh well. its the damn truth. you wanna sit there and call me a racist fine I really don't care. this is how I feel and the African American race needs to change their culture and their behavior. when that changes then people wont cancel on them so much. I think I speak for a lot of people on here but are too afraid to speak their minds. people say that race relations are getting worse in this country, and frankly their right. when you have one race who's culture is surrounded by violence, just look at their music. it talks about violence, gangbanging, and lawlessness. fix the culture. blacks disrespect people, are more prone to violence more then all other races, are rude, and will play their race card when they don't get their way. this is the reality people, whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> its sad that this happens, but where I live at blacks are responsible for the majority of the crime.


Lol ... where you live at ? You mean anywhere in the United States ?

That's the understatement of the year.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


Maybe their just annoying, at least more so than the average cheapo/stingy chatterbox uber driver?
Have you had gay men in your car? When they start yapping the noise is incessant.
Or lesbian pax who think they have to make sure to let everyone know they are lesbian by their entitled attitude.
Or ******'s who feel like they have to inform you of their life style.

None of these things do I give a shit about.
I dont acknowledge them any more or less than any other pax.
I dont care to know about them.
The only thing I'm supposed to do is pick them up and deliver them to their destination.
Thats it and thats all.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Lol ... where you live at ? You mean anywhere in the United States ?
> 
> That's the understatement of the year.


Yeah I guess you could say the whole United States. But where I live it we had drivers getting carjacked, robbed, and we had a Lyft driver that got robbed and murdered. It only happens in the section 8 areas where I live at. The problem is that all the section 8 housing has come up from the city and you have all the white people getting pissed off that the blacks are moving into their neighborhoods. I've had people Right now their is a massive protest by a lot of parents on redistricting schools because the rich white parents don't want their kids going to school with all the black poor kids. But the fact of the matter is that people don't wanna be a victim. I've seen it too many times. The sad part about it is that a lot of people have the same feelings as I do, but don't have the balls to come out and say it out of fear of being labeled a racist. That's just how I feel and it will be very hard to change my opinion.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

What they conveniently don't tell you is that the white female who was perceived to be straight was cancelled on less than the white male who was perceived to be straight. They don't want to acknowledge that there is discrimination against a white male. Unless they used an effeminate looking man to skew the results, or some other trick, but I still think there would be more discrimination against any male regardless. They need to use a Caucasian male that is perceived to be a Trump supporter. They might be discriminated against more than ANY other group. Of course this was not an honest and fair experiment, so they did not consider that. They selfingly only care about themselves. No sympathy from me.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

The way I look at gay people is that that gay people should be thankful that they have rights here in America, in other countries you could be executed just for being gay.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't worry @OldBay , you will never face the problem of women liking you.


I think if we saw your face we'd know the *real* score.

Oh wait, you cropped that out of the pic.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Raise driver pay rates to taxi-level, and most discrimination will end.

How do I know?

Take a look at what was happening in 2013 when pay rates were more than triple what they are now...

Minority advocates PRAISED rideshare because minority areas of cities that had long been neglected by taxis were being served by uber and lyft.

For most drivers, MONEY trumps prejudice. It the money's good enough, most drivers will put aside their prejudice.

When the money becomes too low, prejudiced behavior comes back, and that's what's happened to rideshare.

Drivers who are paid $3.00 base fare, $2.50 per mile, and .50 per minute ain't gonna turn many rides down, that's for sure.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Raise driver pay rates to taxi-level, and most discrimination will end.
> 
> How do I know?
> 
> ...


Yeah well money doesn't trump someone robbing you at gunpoint....


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Gay, less, straight or bi...shouldn't be an issue as long as the passenger is decent human. 

Why on earth should one be judged based on their gender/gender identity?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah well money doesn't trump someone robbing you at gunpoint....


And your point is?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Here in Atlanta LGBTQ is the norm. Honestly I don't see why people care where others are putting their privates.


Same in bay.

Who cares. If they are happy, let them be. People are so dam hateful.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I think if we saw your face we'd know the *real* score.
> 
> Oh wait, you cropped that out of the pic.


I don't blame you for not posting your pic or anything at all because there are miserable dbags who will mock you for it. Looks are overrated. Personality counts for more. Women don't like sexist chauvinist misogynists. That's why you'll never have to worry about attracting them.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> And your point is?


My point is money doesn't mean anything when your dead ?



Steve appleby said:


> My point is money doesn't mean anything when your dead ?


I disagree, Minorities are still going to rob you even if you raise the rates.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've heard about things in ATL. I've been told it's a good place to pick up a hot girl since the women can have some trouble wading through all of the LGBT guys to find a straight one. You can drop in there with less competition than another city with more straight brotatos and fake rap stars.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> The way I look at gay people is that that gay people should be thankful that they have rights here in America, in other countries you could be executed just for being gay.


 Why are you comparing basic human rights in America to 3rd world countries where gays are being executed for being gays? I don't even get your point. Are you defending those racist and mentally ill Uber drivers for not driving gays and blacks?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> My point is money doesn't mean anything when your dead ?
> 
> 
> I disagree, Minorities are still going to rob you even if you raise the rates.


Crime is a different topic from what I'm talking about.

When pay rates were much higher in 2013, drivers were much more willing to accept rides in minority areas.

As pay rates got lower, acceptance rates in minority areas declined.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> I am not questioning the premise of the post but I am questioning the methodology on how they came to their conclusions. Considering regulators have a difficult, if not impossible, time getting proprietary information I cannot imagine how a researcher outside of Uber would get ahold of data that could actually determine whether the hypothesis is correct or not. In other words, it is impossible that Uber would allow that information out especially when they wouldn't have control of the narrative via data manipulation.


I had wondered that same thing
There was no racial or sexual orientation
questions on the application form
Could be the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

For those researcher who might land on this thread. These posts below belongs to Uber drivers, who cancel LGBTQ's and blacks. Original posts have been removed.

Uber driver A: mental illness should not be mainstreamed
Uber driver C: you reap what you sow
Uber driver C: I don't drive people if i can't pronounce their names


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Six pages in 24 hours.

Sexuality and sexual preferences go to the very core of our animal selves. But not our spirit selves.

I take everyone. But there is such a thing as magnetism. Drawn to the person. Pushed away from the person.

Some fares have given me the jeepers creepers big time. Wanted to crawl out of my skin.

But I smile and take them all from point A to point B. Builds character. People just need a ride sometimes.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've never refused to accommodate pax because of the color of their skin, or the rainbow flag they were flying.

But...I've had a LOT of folk who have dark skin tones call me racist because I refused to let them in my car with an open beer, or because I refused to let their five children in diapers ride without car seats, or because I would not let them stuff an SUV sized load of overweight luggage into my trunk. Punted one at the point of entry just last night for copping a 'tude about her luggage not fitting in my car. She was dismissed. With prejudice. And I collected the appropriate tax.

I've also had some homosexuals pull the homocard out because I refused to transport them while they were carrying open red solo cups of beer and wine, so drunk that I watched their booze sloshing all over, dripping down their hands and arms. I wrote them up, sent in the video. 

My favorites are the ones that put their false allegations into an in-app text: Racist! or...You discriminated against me!

"When you walked up to my car with an open beer and then tried to open the car door, your intent to violate Texas state law prohibiting the transportation of an open container became manifest, so I cannot accommodate you under any circumstance. Please cancel your trip request and then finish your drinks before you request another ride. These texts and the video evidence of your criminal acts will be added to your permanent file." 

Dark skin tones or a preference for same-gender sexy-sexy time doesn't give ANYONE a pass on violating the law. A liar is a liar. A criminal is a criminal.

I'm just as annoyed at hetero couples thinking they can get it on in my back seat as I'm annoyed at the gay dudes doing something naughty. But I only kick out the ones that start making those noises: Fapping, humping, slurping, moaning, etc. If my video camera catches something, and it usually does, then Rohit will see. Guaranteed. Bobs and vagene for everyone!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> But...I've had a LOT of folk who have dark skin tones call me racist because I refused to..


 I'm sure non-white skinned Uber drivers have had a LOT of folk, who have pure white skin tones call them "homos" "terrorists", "rapists", "criminals", because those "non-white" drivers refuse to let those purely white skinned entitled paxholes to get in their vehicles with extra 5th rider. That's happening also fyi.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

XPG said:


> Racism and discrimination is real. No study needed. Speaking for San Diego market, majority of the Uber drivers are refugees from 3rd world countries such as Somalia, Sudan, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Afghanistan etc, where LGBT is highly illegal. They don't drive in gay neighborhoods to avoid the problems. And as this message board have shown us, a lot of racist native drivers out there discriminating nonwhite riders.


Why's it always gotta come down to a WHITE PRIVILEGE thing... Sadly in Memphis it actually comes down to a lack of Home training... It just so happens that most of the ignorant acting, entitled idiots we deal with here in the city tend to be of color and tend to act like they never got home trained I'm running a Business and I don't care what you call it or me... If the ride ain't worth the BS then I'm not taking it... So go ahead be on the curb with your boys acting stupid if you want, I'll wave as I drive by in full SHUFFLE MODE. Ain't got time for it if it ain't making me a profit.... NEXT!!


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> When pay rates were much higher in 2013, drivers were much more willing to accept rides in minority areas.
> As pay rates got lower, acceptance rates in minority areas declined.


What study did you read that in? Just curious because I haven't seen anything that shows the correlation you claim. The most recent ride share study that looked at discrimination would be 2016 as far as I know.

Most recent studies are comparing uber to itself for minority rides versus non-minority.

If you go back to 2012 or 2013 nobody I am aware of was studying Uber bench marked against itself. Uber was going to be compared to Taxis. If you look at today for regions I wonder if much has changed. An example is are there more Cab picking up passengers in DC in Ward 7 and 8 and what is that difference over time? Do yellow cabs now operate with higher frequency outside of Manhatten?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> I think they should reward drivers who have 0% cancellation and 100% ?AR
> That would be me ....I don't want 10$ or 100$ or 500$ or 1000$
> I want 100,000$ .... if they can give directors on Uber/lyft board way over 100,000$ for basically passing gas , I deserve 100,000$ or more...
> 1 million will be better . I get 1,000,000 as compensation, at least 400,000 goes to U/l drivers on this board ?


Sad that as a Business owner your proud of having taken every sorry excuse for a ride request regardless of distance to pick up.... or since you actually see trip info actually driving 8-12 minutes for a 2 minute ride...

NO THANKS, I'll gladly post my 40% AR right next the PROFIT AND TIPS I made this week by not accepting garbage rides...

Garbage in = Garbage out

You should try being a little more picky on the rides you allow yourself to make part of your profit plan for the day.... Gas and wear and Tear ain't going away with a bunch of $3 minimum fare rides just to brag that whoo whoo I got 250 FLASHY UBER PRO POINTS!! Those and a Dollar might get u a pack of gum...

Anyway I guess if that makes you happy more power to you...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Why's it always gotta come down to a WHITE PRIVILEGE thing...


 You should ask this question to Uber drivers, who are patrolling this thread to make sure nobody blames Uber drivers for discriminating against LGBTQ and black people. Look 2 posts over, one Uber driver posted an essay about his bad experiences with gay and non white riders. Others called the research study as fake news. One posted Nancy Pelosi's photos to deflect the thread. Some blamed gays for being gays, blacks for being blacks. The problem is real, Uber drivers discriminate against LGBTQ and black people. This thread has proved the study.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

XPG said:


> You should ask this question to Uber drivers, who are patrolling this thread to make sure nobody blames Uber drivers for discriminating against LGBTQ and black people. Look 2 posts over, one Uber driver posted an essay about his bad experiences with gay and non white riders. Others called the research study, which this thread is all about as as fake news. Some blamed gays for being gays, blacks for being blacks. Look 2 posts over, one Uber driver posted an essay about his bad experiences with gay and non white riders. The problem is real and purely visible here.


Sadly I'm not going to make excuses for entitled non home trained passengers, is it my fault that experience has shown the majority of them tend to be of color in my market?? I'm not going to excuse the behavior just to make them feel better... I'd rather be called racist for stating facts that are facts ?? than to excuse bad behavior just because I do not want to be labeled... Sometimes you have to call it what it is... Sad but true...

Now then with that said do I agree there is bias and real racism out there indeed...but trust me as a white American I deal with reverse racism all the time... And that is no more acceptable than what we are talking about here... Let an argument happen and someone always has to pull the race card.. sadly... I'm sick of it... So call me what you want... If I have a passenger who acts an ass and just happens to be of color well... There it is.... Facts... I've had white passengers act the same... And I left thier ass on the curb as well. If It's not profit I ain't got time for it.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Geez, give it a rest. The thread speaks for itself. You lost !!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

123dragon said:


> What study did you read that in? Just curious because I haven't seen anything that shows the correlation you claim. The most recent ride share study that looked at discrimination would be 2016 as far as I know.
> 
> Most recent studies are comparing uber to itself for minority rides versus non-minority.
> 
> If you go back to 2012 or 2013 nobody I am aware of was studying Uber bench marked against itself. Uber was going to be compared to Taxis. If you look at today for regions I wonder if much has changed. An example is are there more Cab picking up passengers in DC in Ward 7 and 8 and what is that difference over time? Do yellow cabs now operate with higher frequency outside of Manhatten?


It's funny to watch the amount of surge that jumps up every morning in the Frayser district of Memphis, basically the Hood... Passengers have shown thier backsides for so long that now Drivers will not go there regardless for fear of a bad rating or a false report all to save 8 bux on a damn ride.. cheapasses have caused the hard working people of that community to have to go without and that's just how it is... I watched this area surge this morning for 3 hours straight and get as High as $14, did I break north and go get some.... Nope cuz I do not need the headaches that come with that nieghborhood... We all have that area of town we go out of our way to drive out of as fast as possible after a drop off.... I'm a business owner and if it's not gonna make me money it's not getting done in my car.... Period. Sorry Uber/Lyft deal with it....

It's not a black or white thing it's a Act like a responsible Adult thing.... I don't care what color your skin is... Just so happens Frayser is a mostly black community... I feel this kind of situation adds to the "THOUGHT" that drivers are being racist when in fact that's not the case, just happens that most people in that particular community act a fool. And it's come back to haunt the whole community.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

mbd said:


> One of these days I will pick up a famous person at .60c ? I am getting very close, I can feel it.


Here's how I know you dont drive enough. Famous pax in dallas ride uber x. Its disgusting & funny at the same time.

I mean folks who starred at least a secondary role in a oscar nominated movie that the main lead won an oscar for. In dallas, they ride uber x.

On another note, did you know Tom cruise was in grand prairie by that municipal airport learning to fly & stunts for mission impossible?

FYI the real king of Dallas will always be that super man bass dude that always won those $10K contests.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


Probably the same thing for drivers...


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

I remember reading something about the race of Uber/Lyft drivers a few years ago. But I can't find that news online anymore.

If more than 50% of the drivers are darker skin color ones, doesn't that mean darker skin color people discriminate against its own kind?

I believe discrimination works on both ways. It's not only driver to rider, it's also rider to driver. It seems like most of the research is about how drivers treat the riders. Who is there to protect the driver? 

My idea is finger print + background check on everyone who has the access to the app. This will filter out the bad apples and create a fair platform for all.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XPG said:


> I'm sure non-white skinned Uber drivers have had a LOT of folk, who have pure white skin tones call them "homos" "terrorists", "rapists", "criminals", because those "non-white" drivers refuse to let those purely white skinned entitled paxholes to get in their vehicles with extra 5th rider. That's happening also fyi.


Id say 50% of my pax are white. Ive had more behavioural problems, rudeness, open containers, insults, political rants, from whites.

The problem blacks seem to think they own you, stops included, drivethroughs, groceries, all for minimum fare, and all without a tip. Black females also seemto think 2-4 are valid ratings if they arent "feeling" the ride. Some black males havent showered in a week, reek of bong water, urine, all covered up with axe body spray.

Both races can be bad, but transporting blacks will earn $5-10 less an hour.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The problem blacks seem to think they own you, stops included, ,


Those are the natural results of social difference between different skin colors. If you re-born and live like discriminated minority, you might end up act like one of those streotypes that you're drawing. The problem has one solution: don't discriminate people based on what they can not change. And if people's sexual choice is a problem for your religion, don't even try to step into service industry. That's my take on the problem.

Uber is fully responsible for creating such a scum-infested platform, in which both riders and drivers being discriminating and harassed. I want to see a study on drivers side. If wish those poor refugee/asylum type drivers report what they go through. But they can't, because they have no other choice. Their fear of job loss and desperation something Uber relies on.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Can the admin just lock this thread or move it to the non public forum.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

At least half my passengers are people of color and some of my best ones also (I am white). I don't have a problem with any rider as long as they treat me nicely like I treat them. There are 2 types of pickups that I avoid college kids in groups coming from bars and pickups in high crime areas from midnight to 5 am. And if I got a rider request from someone who called themselves Serial Killer or some such name. I think Uber should make the riders have their own name as a matter of safety and identification purposes.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XPG said:


> Those are the natural results of social difference between different skin colors. If you re-born and live like discriminated minority, you might end up act like one of those streotypes that you're drawing. The problem has one solution: don't discriminate people based on what they can not change. And if people's sexual choice is a problem for your religion, don't even try to step into service industry. That's my take on the problem.
> 
> Uber is fully responsible for creating such a scum-infested platform, in which both riders and drivers being discriminating and harassed. I want to see a study on drivers side. If wish those poor refugee/asylum type drivers report what they go through. But they can't, because they have no other choice. Their fear of job loss and desperation something Uber relies on.


What I was suggesting in my prior post is that it's not discrimination based on skin color, but using information on race to glean how much trips will pay.

In my case, both races can be equally bad, but blacks rarely go to the airport and almost never tip. Don't worry I'm a diamond ant and take almost everyone.

Article seemed to paint a malevolent picture of drivers and completely missed the mark on what is actually happening.



Johnny Driver said:


> At least half my passengers are people of color and some of my best ones also (I am white). I don't have a problem with any rider as long as they treat me nicely like I treat them. There are 2 types of pickups that I avoid white college kids in groups coming from bars and pickups in high crime areas from midnight to 5 am. And if I got a rider request from someone who called themselves Serial Killer or some such name. I think Uber should make the riders have their own name as a matter of safety and identification purposes.


White college kids in groups, drinking or otherwise are a big potential problem.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

XPG said:


> I'm sure non-white skinned Uber drivers have had a LOT of folk, who have pure white skin tones call them "homos" "terrorists", "rapists", "criminals", because those "non-white" drivers refuse to let those purely white skinned entitled paxholes to get in their vehicles with extra 5th rider. That's happening also fyi.


Without a doubt. I totally believe it.

Random Trivia: I've been called every slur in the book, by every skin tone we can name, including my fellow saltine Americans. I write them up all the same, and send that into Uber/Lyft. I figure the best I can do is keep up the paper trail on 'em.

Bad actors tend to be habitual in nature. If we keep writing them up, eventually someone in the future will be saved from having to deal with them after they've been banned. At least, that's my hope...


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Why's it always gotta come down to a WHITE PRIVILEGE thing...


White priveledge is a myth. Just another way for liberal politicians and liberal leaders in this country to control the thinking of their "Useful idiots."

And it works unfortunately.



Dekero said:


> Let an argument happen and someone always has to pull the race card.. sadly... I'm sick of it...


Frankly the whole country is sick of it. Except mentally challenged and self loathing liberals.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> They made their own data by ordering 3200 rides instead of begging Uber for it.


This isn't Uber since pax do not upload pics



Gtown Driver said:


> The quickest way for a white person to become black is to become LGBT. Now you can fight the power too.
> 
> I also like how these articles never state results with Asians or other ethnicities Especially in DC. I think Asians only make up like 3 percent of the population, but there's plenty enough of them and other cultures in DC.


Asians represent 30 to 40% of my pax.
These rubes that do the studies do not take into account the true diversity of the population. 
the best they have is the US census, which is dramatically incorrect.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> 
> Though rideshare apps were intended to be a more egalitarian transportation option than traditional cab services, they have a demonstrated history of bias against minority passengers before pickup. A recent study shows that black riders, riders perceived to be lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, and riders who are perceived to be LGBTQ supporters are canceled on more frequently before pickup than white and perceptibly straight passengers. "By removing the ability to see information before the drivers accepted a ride request, the hope was that all of the bias we were observing would cease to exist. But after the change was instituted, we suspected that there's still the problem of some drivers not wanting to pick up certain passengers," Chris Parker, an assistant professor of information technology told NBC News.
> 
> ...


I cancel all the time for certain names! It's MY CAR and 99% of the time certain demographics rate poorly, don't tip and always have an attitude and sense of entitlement! TAKE THE ****ING BUS LIKE YOU HAVE FOR YEARS BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT GETTING IN MY CAR! PERIOD!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Here in Atlanta LGBTQ is the norm. Honestly I don't see why people care where others are putting their privates.


We care that they must tell us.

do what you want, but don't force your crap on me.



tohunt4me said:


> YOU must look SUSPICIOUS !
> 
> Some white people need





Bus Bozo said:


> When I look at a pax, all I see is green!
> 
> Still, people love to dramatize. Just last week I had a young couple who started some heavy kissing and petting in my back seat (mid afternoon) so I said chill out or this ride is over. They did, I dropped them off, we exchanged 1 stars, and that was that. Had it been an LGBTQ couple I would have likely been on the evening news......


THIS^^^^^^^


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> We care that they must tell us.
> 
> do what you want, but don't force your crap on me.
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't see many homosexuals shouting it from the rooftops.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Bogus. I don't care who they are. Just give me the money.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most of the drivers are minority ? so the minority canceling on lgbtqabcdesg and black folks ? That is what the stats says??
Arabic - I know for a fact, Arabic folks will not pick up in the low income neighborhoods ( most Arabic drivers....like 90%)
Most Arabic drivers drive good cars, and they have cash , so they will not work the hood.
I talk to few of the Arabic drivers, like 1?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's my 2 Centavos.

Twenty seven years ago I went to JC Penneys with my one year old son and my then wife.

We found a bunch of clothes for the baby and got in line behind an elderly white lady. The lady paid for her purchases with a personal check.

When it was our turn, I whipped out my checkbook and wrote out a check for the amount of purchase. This time however, unlike with the elderly white lady, the cashier decided to call my bank and verify funds.

Ooooooooh, did that piss me off.

I waited until the bank verified the funds and ripped up my check and canceled the transa tion. I asked the cashier why she verified funds for me but not the lady before me. Was it because I was brown and she was white? I then stormed out of there.

My sis in law got off work about twenty years ago, went to a new car dealer with her husband and kids and walked around looking at the new trucks.

Not a single salesman walked out to help them. Even though they were clearly seen by the salesmen and spent about an hour looking at the trucks.

She and her family left.

Was it discrimination because of our race?

Thinking back on things, I realize that in both cases it was not because of our race. It was because of our clothing.

We looked poor.

I had just gotten off work and had my uniform on. Probly wasn't clean after a day of crawling on trucks and under cars.

My sis in law and her family (also Mexican) had also just gotten off a job and were wearing their work clothes.

Wether it was racial or economic discrimination, both companies lost customers.

I haven't stepped foot in any JC Penneys in 27 years. My sis in law went to the next town over and bought her truck for cash. She has bought a new truck there every couple years for cash since that day.

I also repoed vehicles a few years ago. South Central, Watts, Nickerson Gardens, Imperial Courts, Compton.

Did it make me uneasy? You betcha. Especially since I was always going in at night. Usually after midnight.

Why was I uneasy? Because they were black neighborhoods?

No, because they were gang infested neighborhoods.

I was also uneasy going in to mexican neighborhoods some of which are also gang infested.

I had no problem going in to minority middle class neighborhoods.

I think drivers would have no problem picking up pax of any color, if they were wearing suits and ties or dresses and behaved themselves.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

observer said:


> The white lady paid for her purchases with a personal check.
> 
> When it was our turn, I whipped out my checkbook and wrote out a check for the amount of purchase. This time however, unlike with the elderly white lady, the cashier decided to call my bank and verify funds.


Ohhhh boo hoo hoo ... the elderly white lady had her check accepted right away and you didn't ? Poor baby .... How did you ever recover ?

Stop crying and grow a pair.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DoubleDee said:


> Ohhhh boo hoo hoo ... the elderly white lady had her check accepted right away and you didn't ? Poor baby .... How did you ever recover ?
> 
> Stop crying and grow a pair.


I'm still crying about it 27 years later.

?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Man on threads like these I wish XenForo let us branch off each other with side conversations like the Facebook chatbot does.

Anyways, @songoku are you referring to @TemptingFate as the chick in my profile? Yes her quote "Jesus Christ Super Ant" is quoted in my profile. If you go find that actual post you'll see the insane number of reactions the post has accumulated. I wish I could link a living version of that quote on my profile so it would show the reactions of all types. You @songoku are also quoted in my profile for one of the funniest things I've ever heard someone say on here but let me tell you now that if that post of yours had not been so far down in the thread and if it were in a national forum it would have gained song and praise from the mountaintops and throughout all the meadows and valleys in the land. You see this chick with a handle like ClassyLady123 shows up in the Dallas forum asking for a ride and we all take after her like ravenous wolves and @songoku is the first to be like "now look and see what ya'll did" and we're all like ah oops sorry. This person was real and honestly changed her travel plans because of what went on in this thread. We had people, including myself, having full on breakdowns on this thread, one for the ages.

To answer your question @songoku @TemptingFate and I share things we believe to be of interest to one another on here from time to time and she's super funny. I wish I had time to go through her past content and dig up some of her home run and grand slam posts but you people in the Dallas forum require so much attention and coaching that I barely have a moment's rest as it is.

Lastly I wanted to say something on topic that is relevant to the title. I pull groups of sassy white chicks out of Club Level here in Dallas and that is a hard black on black club but they gotta go stirrin the pot you know what I'm sayin. Good for them, they're always saying good things about their time once in the car.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Sometimes I cancel on white upper class tech bros. True story.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Being a Caucasian older Republican I find the people who rate me low are people of color and young liberals so yes I do cancel on them to prevent having to deal with their anger issues.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Mole said:


> Being a Caucasian older Republican I find the people who rate me low are people of color and young liberals so yes I do cancel on them to prevent having to deal with their anger issues.


You do realize that I'm kidding, right? I don't cancel on people based on anything silly.

You actually think pax can tell if you are a Republican just by riding in your car? What, are you licking a Trump statue while you drive while listening to Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Can the admin just lock this thread or move it to the non public forum.


why ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I do discriminate but not for the reasons listed. I discriminate for money. Surge. When I'm driving it's to make money. That trumps everything else.

I have gay friends, even had a gay roommate at one point. I firmly believe that gay people are "wired" (for lack of a better word) that way from birth. I never went through the "girls are icky" phase that boys are supposed to go through.

When Uber first did Boost Zones here and the map encompassed the greater D.C. area I was all over. I was in some of the shittiest parts of S.E. D.C. because, as @Nats121 so correctly pointed out, I was making money. My AR/CR was on par with Sir @Ian Richard Markham because I knew any trip was profitable so I went anywhere and everywhere.

If the Surge is high enough IDGAF what your race/gender/political affiliation etc. happens to be or who you bang. "Is your trip going to make me money?" is my prime criteria. Are you drunk enough to puke is secondary. Race etc. is all irrelevant.

High enough Surge and I'll take Hillary Clinton and say "those lousy goddamn Russians" although I'm not giving her a foot massage at any price. I've let people vape and drink in the car at a high enough Surge.

Base rate? Sorry there's another Uber that'll be by shortly.

THAT'S my discrimination.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Here's my 2 Centavos.
> 
> Twenty seven years ago I went to JC Penneys with my one year old son and my then wife.
> 
> ...


This is the absolute best post regarding discrimination that I have seen on these boards. 
Yes. Discrimination does fear its head. But it also takes on many, disguised forms.
you just outlinedsome great examples. Kudos


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Reasons why I cancel: no show, person is in a place where I can’t stop and does not answer my requests to meet me at a place where I can stop, people who give me an attitude before I pick them up, If I get a much better request from the other service, if I accidentally accept a request I didn’t mean to, if traffic is far too bad to reasonably make it to the passenger, and that’s about it. I actually have a pretty low Cancel rate. I can’t imagine why somebody would want to cancel on people of certain ethnicities. I’ll gladly drive anyone so long as it helps me earn a living.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> its sad that this happens, but where I live at blacks are responsible for the majority of the crime. I've had a couple rides where I've picked up blacks and I was very nervous. another thing I will admit is that I wont pick up in mostly black neighborhoods because uber drivers have been robbed and killed in the black parts of town.it only happens in the black parts of town. it doesn't happen anywhere else. the way black people act when you look at the news just reinforces my argument. there was a guy who got sucker punched and died at a local fair by my house by 2 blacks. it was all over a dollar. just look at the way they act, and they wonder why their race gets marginalized everywhere they go. look at their culture, look at their behavior, its just wrong. I can see why blacks get more cancellation rates more then any other race. for people responding saying this is racist, oh well. its the damn truth. you wanna sit there and call me a racist fine I really don't care. this is how I feel and the African American race needs to change their culture and their behavior. when that changes then people wont cancel on them so much. I think I speak for a lot of people on here but are too afraid to speak their minds. people say that race relations are getting worse in this country, and frankly their right. when you have one race who's culture is surrounded by violence, just look at their music. it talks about violence, gangbanging, and lawlessness. fix the culture. blacks disrespect people, are more prone to violence more then all other races, are rude, and will play their race card when they don't get their way. this is the reality people, whether you agree with it or not.


Easy to say when your culture wasn't ripped up and destroyed on Slave ships. Or molded by lynching and racists policies. Jim Crowe wasn't that long ago. Or had your culture destroyed by welfare, the criminal justice system and poor public education. Nothing like hurdles that stretch generations


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Easy to say when your culture wasn't ripped up and destroyed on Slave ships. Or molded by lynching and racists policies. Jim Crowe wasn't that long ago. Or had your culture destroyed by welfare, the criminal justice system and poor public education. Nothing like hurdles that stretch generations


My God can you please stop crying about slavery already ? Slavery has existed all over the world long before it happened here in America. You don't see people of other cultures who were enslaved still crying about it now. And what does slavery have to do with the high rate of crimes committed by blacks in this country ?

Yes your culture has been decimated and is still being decimated by the welfare system. You can thank the democrats for that. Yet like lemmings you still vote overwhelmingly for people like Elijah Cummings and Nancy Pelosi. As they lead your people off the cliff.

And please stop with the nonsense about the evil racist police. It's a myth and everyone knows it. The liberal politicians use it to divide our country so they can stay in power and unfortunately they get enough morons to believe it hook line and sinker.

I grew up in a 3rd world country. And I still travel back there every few years to visit my relatives. We have real poverty there. But we don't go around crying about how tough life is every day like the [email protected]@@@@s over here.

My advice to you is to grow up and read some books.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> My God can you please stop crying about slavery already ? Slavery has existed all over the world long before it happened here in America. You don't see people of other cultures who were enslaved still crying about it now. And what does slavery have to do with the high rate of crimes committed by blacks in this country ?
> 
> Yes your culture has been decimated and is still being decimated by the welfare system. You can thank the democrats for that. Yet like lemmings you still vote overwhelmingly for people like Elijah Cummings and Nancy Pelosi. As they lead your people off the cliff.
> 
> ...


Stop ignoring history. Attitudes like yours allow for people to treat each other poorly. Such is life.



DoubleDee said:


> My God can you please stop crying about slavery already ? Slavery has existed all over the world long before it happened here in America. You don't see people of other cultures who were enslaved still crying about it now. And what does slavery have to do with the high rate of crimes committed by blacks in this country ?
> 
> Yes your culture has been decimated and is still being decimated by the welfare system. You can thank the democrats for that. Yet like lemmings you still vote overwhelmingly for people like Elijah Cummings and Nancy Pelosi. As they lead your people off the cliff.
> 
> ...


Not even 100 years ago. People are still around from that era.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Apparently this study had nothing to do with LBTG but more about black (african-american).
I mean...how can one possibly tell if 'Emily, Allison, Brad and Greg ' are gay or lesbians?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

XPG said:


> *LGBTQ and black passengers face more rideshare cancellations, study finds*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc...-rideshare-cancellations-study-finds-n1059571


Only color most drivers see is green.

They may have skewed their own results by repeatedly cancelling rides at the metro station and having drivers get used to being cancelled on at that location. Like a grocery store, drivers learn quickly what is a bad ride and cancel.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Not even 100 years ago. People are still around from that era.


People from the Civil War era are still around ?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I think a lot of ride-share drivers are from cultures that discriminates, as just a matter of fact.
The pay in many areas is so low that native born drivers in some regions are a minority of the driver population.
There are too many variables in this study, and it's possible they were not able to control for all the possible deviations.
It may be an accurate study, we all know there are native born drivers who are very racist, or it may be skewed inadvertently by them attempting to get drivers from Pakistan to pick up guys dressed in skirts.

I don't personally know any drivers that would discriminate based on sexual identity or skin color, but this is California, and most people here are comfortable with different races, cultures and lifestyle choices.

I don't care how my passengers live their lives, I just want them to be respectful, be where they are supposed to be on time, and let me do my job of getting us both to a destination safe and sound.
If they want to leave a tip, well that's a bonus.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 1920s photo. I can post similar photos from the 1940's-1950's.


My consolation is that all those bastards are now in hell, especially the smiling little guy on the right, I wouldn't' have wanted to be in any one of their shoes on judgement day.
I am not a very religious person, but I believe one day we shall be paid back for our deeds in this life, good or bad.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Stop ignoring history. Attitudes like yours allow for people to treat each other poorly. Such is life.
> 
> 
> Not even 100 years ago. People are still around from that era.
> View attachment 363345


This represents the Rideshare Board of Directors & the drivers.

Look at those smiles ....

VP Biden has warned "they want ya'll back in chains"


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Trivia Worth Knowing:

There are MORE slaves alive today than at any point in world history. Where you find slavery, you will find a common culture, one that defies anti-slave laws that are contrary to their common archaic culture. Slavery is even legal on certain countries, who also share the same bestial culture as in places where it's tolerated despite being illegal on paper.

https://www.globalslaveryindex.org/
Look at who is doing the enslaving, who runs the slave auctions, who buys these slaves, and who is enslaved. Consider this before you wax off about something that happened in America prior to 1865.

And for giggles and grins, American law enforcement still catches slavers on our soil. They are virtually all FOB, bringing their contemporary slave culture with them when they arrive. Here's a common example we Americans just put in prison THIS YEAR:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/us/dallas-couple-enslaves-girl.html


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

A lesbian couple was kissing in my cab once....in my mind....I died and went to heaven.

A gay couple were also kissing once...in my mind....Got room for one more! ?


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

XPG said:


> One is the best, and the other one is the worst tipper. That's a fact.


I'm a black driver as well as PAX and I a lil ways tip unless the driver is a complete A hole. However, a person who prejudged and canceled on me might never find this out. Also as a black driver I get cancelled on pretty often.


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> People from the Civil War era are still around ?


Yes guy racist people still exist in our society. People are still discriminated against based on race instead of the content of character. I live in Texas and know plenty of caucasian that tell me all the time some of the things other caucasian say to each other in their presence because they assume it's okay. Keep sucking up to them and maybe you will earn enough brownie points to be accepted. Good luck with that.



Jon77 said:


> I think a lot of ride-share drivers are from cultures that discriminates, as just a matter of fact.
> The pay in many areas is so low that native born drivers in some regions are a minority of the driver population.
> There are too many variables in this study, and it's possible they were not able to control for all the possible deviations.
> It may be an accurate study, we all know there are native born drivers who are very racist, or it may be skewed inadvertently by them attempting to get drivers from Pakistan to pick up guys dressed in skirts.
> ...


Agreed



DoubleDee said:


> White priveledge is a myth. Just another way for liberal politicians and liberal leaders in this country to control the thinking of their "Useful idiots."
> 
> And it works unfortunately.
> 
> ...


If you really believe that white privilege does not exist you need to become a little more open minded. About 50 years ago it was legal in our country to discriminate against people based on the color of their skin but I guess you think racism no longer exists. Right?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Leander Driver said:


> If you really believe that white privilege does not exist you need to become a little more open minded. About 50 years ago it was legal in our country to discriminate against people based on the color of their skin but I guess you think racism no longer exists. Right?


You mean like affirmative action ? That's obviously black priveledge. Look dude I'm Asian and I don't see white people getting any special priveledge. But then again I'm not some [email protected]@@y crying about how unfair life is.

As for racism ... of course it exists. You seem to be a perfect example. But you might just be one of those self loathing types who's bitter because you weren't born white. Plenty of those around.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

This thread is full of poopy heads and brainwashed morons. The fact of the matter is EVERYONE discriminates. They just call it preference. You, as an functioning human being, like certain: foods, music, cars, clothes, phones, and of course people, as well. Having a preference/opinion is neither right nor wrong. It is based on a whole host of things some of which we have no choice about, and some we do. And having a preference is largely based on our history and experience. Discrimination should be celebrated, not demonized. Without discrimination, evolution/progress doesn't exist.


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> You mean like affirmative action ? That's obviously black priveledge. Look dude I'm Asian and I don't see white people getting any special priveledge. But then again I'm not some [email protected]@@y crying about how unfair life is.
> 
> As for racism ... of course it exists. You seem to be a perfect example. But you might just be one of those self loathing types who's bitter because you weren't born white. Plenty of those around.


So you assume that I'm racist because I feel that white privilege exists? You assume that I'm self loathing because I think that white privilege exist or do you assume that because you stereotype all black people as being self loathing. I work over a hundred hours a week, I don't have to time to be self loathing and just because I feel it exist and acknowledge it doesn't mean I dwell on it. But thanks for stereotyping me. That proves my point. Others have the privilege of not being perceived as being lazy or self loathing.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Lgbtq is welcome in my car. Its normally those "outcast of society" that come to your aid when you make a mistake. Hold your hand instead of push you to the curb.


So far I have not had a bad experience with any LGBTQ member.
Gay guys have been respectful, lesbians have been fine (I had a cute couple once that were kissing, pretty sexy), and 1 transexual that was just like any other guy.

"Queer" I don't know wtf that means.

At the end of the day you are respectful or an ass, and it doesn't matter if you are black or white, gay or straight, asian or italian, vegan or whatever.

But if you are chilean: yes, you are a traitor.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> My God can you please stop crying about slavery already ? Slavery has existed all over the world long before it happened here in America. You don't see people of other cultures who were enslaved still crying about it now. And what does slavery have to do with the high rate of crimes committed by blacks in this country ?
> 
> Yes your culture has been decimated and is still being decimated by the welfare system. You can thank the democrats for that. Yet like lemmings you still vote overwhelmingly for people like Elijah Cummings and Nancy Pelosi. As they lead your people off the cliff.
> 
> ...


youre a moron and never read a book in your life, and know no black people. Your pointed hood is showing



14eightyeight said:


> This thread is full of poopy heads and brainwashed morons. The fact of the matter is EVERYONE discriminates. They just call it preference. You, as an functioning human being, like certain: foods, music, cars, clothes, phones, and of course people, as well. Having a preference/opinion is neither right nor wrong. It is based on a whole host of things some of which we have no choice about, and some we do. And having a preference is largely based on our history and experience. Discrimination should be celebrated, not demonized. Without discrimination, evolution/progress doesn't exist.


yeah sure general Robert E Lee whatever you say.



DoubleDee said:


> You mean like affirmative action ? That's obviously black priveledge. Look dude I'm Asian and I don't see white people getting any special priveledge. But then again I'm not some [email protected]@@y crying about how unfair life is.
> 
> As for racism ... of course it exists. You seem to be a perfect example. But you might just be one of those self loathing types who's bitter because you weren't born white. Plenty of those around.


You're asian not black. Affirmative action isn't black privilege are you slow? Without affirmative action there would be zero black people at most companies and institutions. Did you only take math courses and skip history class?
Were asians chattel slaves in America? Yes or no



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Stop ignoring history. Attitudes like yours allow for people to treat each other poorly. Such is life.
> 
> 
> Not even 100 years ago. People are still around from that era.
> View attachment 363345


Don't bother trying to educate these klansman in here (white and asian). They all skipped history class willfully because the truth hurts.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

mbd said:


> I think they should reward drivers who have 0% cancellation and 100% ?AR
> That would be me ....I don't want 10$ or 100$ or 500$ or 1000$
> I want 100,000$ .... if they can give directors on Uber/lyft board way over 100,000$ for basically passing gas , I deserve 100,000$ or more...
> 1 million will be better . I get 1,000,000 as compensation, at least 400,000 goes to U/l drivers on this board ?


Lol reward


----------

